

SaaS Metrics - A Guide to Measuring and Improving What Matters - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/saas-metrics-%E2%80%93-guide-measuring-and-improving-what-matters

======
xal
Agreed, this post is a big deal. It could have saved me a year of work on this
front if I'd have access to these information earlier in Shopify's lifetime.

------
3pt14159
This post is totally bang on. I look at this stuff every day while working at
freshbooks.com, and it is scary how well he knows our business.

------
tbgvi
As someone just starting out with an SaaS product this is an extremely helpful
article. I've put together much of this from various sources but it's nice to
have it all in one place.

xal/3pt14159/others - are there any other saas metrics articles you've found
useful? I'd love to check them out as well

~~~
3pt14159
Hey Tom, I'm sending you an email.

------
Bill4Time
What a very very awesome article! So much detail and love the charts. We're
currently doing some of these things at Bill4Time, but I'm passing this over
to the executives. Thank you so much.

